

AT&T Vs Net Neutrality...Will This Ever End?  - johnastuntz
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/06/att-drop-net-neutrality-or-u-verse-gets-it.ars

======
yesimahuman
I hope AT&T does kill U-Verse. It's 2010 and still the only tier with HD is
the top tier which is ridiculously expensive.

Every time I go home it hurts me to see my parents' nice new HD TV running
shitty non-HD content. I get better quality watching netflix on my 360.

